# IMPT: our water supply is jeopardized.



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

something very wrong ehre. pay extra attention to your water. i plan on running the full range of tests when i get home today.


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=6b6_1217878876


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Uh, I saw rainbows in the sprinkler 20 years ago.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have been warned about zinc orthophosphate. But I think I'd test water with a GC-MS or FTIR rather than a sprinkler.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Hahahaha! Wow.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank god im not the only one! Rainbows have been getting me worried!


----------

